# A couple of groaners



## kruizer (Apr 2, 2018)

Who is the roundest member of King Arthur's Court? It has to be Sir Cumference


----------



## kruizer (Apr 2, 2018)

Did you know that bees are heavy drinkers? Yeah, they always have a buzz on.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Braz (Apr 2, 2018)

How about a holy week groaner.

Jesus stayed three days in the tomb.
He gave it four stars on AirB&B.
He was the original tomb rater.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 2, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Who is the roundest member of King Arthur's Court? It has to be Sir Cumference



Okay, if we're doing nerd jokes; What do you get if you divide the circumference of a bull by its diameter?






A cow pi.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 3, 2018)

What did ET's mother say to him when he finally got home.



Where on earth have you been. da-dum

Chris


----------



## kruizer (Apr 3, 2018)

So, in the days of King Arthur, were the women who worked in the bakeries called "croissant wenches"?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 4, 2018)

One last groaner. 

What do you get when you mix peanut butter and baked beans?


A fart that will stick to the roof of your A$$.

Chris


----------

